# Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle



## Lenny (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone been watching the second series?

I watched the first series back in 2009 and enjoyed it, although the humour was a bit strange.

The second series started a couple of weeks back, and it's rather good!

Three episodes so far:

Episode One - Charity

Episode Two - London

Episode Three - Charity

Yes, that's two called "Charity" - in the first he ended up going off on a tangent about crisps.

Give him a look. He's a different type of comedian to those you'll usually see on television, and each episode is only half an hour long.


----------



## HareBrain (May 20, 2011)

I watched the second, haven't got round to the others yet but I saw the first series. I think he's great. "Fist of Fun", which he did with Richard Herring, was one of my favourite comedy shows lord knows how many years ago.


----------

